# Mehrer WLAN Verbidungen bündeln



## phil84 (2. Juni 2005)

So da ich mein WLAN jetzt mit verbesserten Antennen aufgemöbelt habe stellt sich mir die Frage, ist es möglich, dass man mit zwei WLAN-Komponeten wie z.B. einer PCI Karte und einem USB WLAN zu zwei verschiedenen Access-Points Verbindung aufbauen kann? Ich bin imnzwischen soweit, dass ich mit einem PC zu zwei veschiedenen AP's mit unterschiedlichen WLAN Netzwerkkarten zur gleichen Zeit verbinden kann.

Soweit so Gut. 
Beide AP's haben Onlineanbindung. Meine Frage ist nun, kann man die beiden Netztwerke bündeln und somit eine schnellere Verbindung zum Internet herstellen?

*AP1 (DSL 1000)* + *AP2 (DSL 2000)* = *DSL 3000* ?

Mit einer Netzwerkbrücke funktioniert es nicht, denn ich kann nur zwei Netztwerke verbinden, bei denen keines von beiden zur "Gemeinsamen Internetnutzung" freigegeben ist. Dann hab ich mir gedacht, dann gebe ich die Brücke als "Gemeinsame Internetnutzung" frei. Das geht nicht, denn in den Eigenschaften der Brücke, gibt es keine Option zu "Internetverbindungsfreigabe".
*
Wie bekomme ich es denn dennoch hin? *


----------



## IAN (2. Juni 2005)

Sorry die einzige Lösung die mir einfällt wäre ein Cisco 2600. Aber ich glaube der sprengt die Preislichen Vorstellungen.
IAN


----------



## phil84 (2. Juni 2005)

Vielleicht kann eine Skizze das ganze noch verdeutlichen


----------



## phil84 (5. Juni 2005)

Ok, habs geschaft. mit Midpoint geht es verdammt gut. 


Nie aufgeben!


----------

